# German Shepherd - The ultimate guard dog



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome video with clips of German shepherds showing the many things they combine to make them the ultimate guard and protection dog in 1! This is def a cool video, check it out 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLsnBeg-G00


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

So many awesome traits in 1!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Most dogs look very good on their own property....nice video.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not sure if this link still works, this is Masi's "uncle" (dams brother) "Hulk"


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Ahhhhhh...Hulk is just having fun....nice.

In the video when they scrolled..." We feed and highly recommend the finest performance dog food in the world"...they should have added.." bad guys " at the end.

SuperG


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Yea, i thought it looks cool how all the German shepherds traits that make them so good are combined in the video!


----------

